# google books -> opera mini problem



## panacea_amc (Sep 24, 2009)

hello all, i am running opera mini . it doesnt support the contents of google books like when i try to view a page in a book in google books, the page never loads completely. can u name a browser which will support viewing of pages in google books?   thanks.


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 26, 2009)

You need java script supported browser for this.
If you have nokia series 60 mobile, then u can install:
opera mobile(.sis or .sisx).


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 9, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> You need java script supported browser for this.
> If you have nokia series 60 mobile, then u can install:
> opera mobile(.sis or .sisx).



THanks 4 reply. i have SE W550i. it runs only java programs. wil it b possible in my fone.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wrong Section.
This should be in Mobile Monsters.

You can try Teashark browser.


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Wrong Section.
> This should be in Mobile Monsters.
> 
> You can try Teashark browser.



teashark doesnt run Googlebooks either.


----------

